# Take a wild guess...



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

So the Rocket web site has been down for a while and the shop inaccessible. It was supposed to be relaunched start of September. Didn't happen. But there's an 'enter using password' link in the top right of the landing page. See if you can guess what the password might be to the *Rocket* web shop full of *Rocket*-branded clothing and *Rocket* accessories for *Rocket* machines.

https://shop.rocket-espresso.com/password


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

haha. No, I can't imagine what the password might be. Why on earth is it even password protected?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Edit: I'm having a slow day! 😂

That is quite funny actually.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

higbert said:


> See if you can guess what the password might be to the *Rocket* web shop full of *Rocket*-branded clothing and *Rocket* accessories for *Rocket* machines.


 Missile?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just shows what can happen when a large corporate buys a company....


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I hope their online payment system and machine QC is a wee bit more rigorous! 😉


----------

